
OpenBSD 6.0 Limited Edition CD set (signed by developers) - themanman
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160929230557
======
themanman
I think this can go here too :)

[http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2016.html](http://www.openbsdfoundation.org/campaign2016.html)

